# Awesome Xmas Days



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Awesome Xmas Days

Hi Guys and Gals
Right I am now working on what we are going to be doing on this 2 day event between Xmas and New Year.

Last year we held a very successful rolling road extravaganza; we are looking to do the same over the two days and are looking to run between 20 â€" 25 cars per day so you will need to jump on this wagon quickly.

We are going to be putting on some snacks and nibbles for you and I am also going to be working on a fun competition with some great prizes including some Eibach sports bags with football and strip

This is going to be a fun 2 day event, so we want you to join in too, I will be in Fancy Dress for the two days and would like to see some of you guys in fancy dress as well. I am trying to arrange for some very nice Powerful cars down to go on to the rolling road and we will do a competition for guessing the nearest BHP for them

I am also trying to arrange some of our suppliers to come down and share some of the excitement and introduce some of their new products with you all but this will also depend on numbers of attendance.

I am going to be in working on this on my days off, so make sure you come down and see us and make sure we are going to be busy and join in the fun

In order for us to cater and make arrangements with staff 
cover I really need to know with urgency who will be attending and if any Clubs will be attending, otherwise we will simply run the days as our normal working days,.

Sarah


----------



## wrighty1111 (Sep 9, 2006)

Sounds good fun will be good to meet a few members and look at there cars.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

what fancy dress will you be wearing? If its sexy nurse or copper I bet you'll get one heck of a turn-out!! :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> what fancy dress will you be wearing? If its sexy nurse or copper I bet you'll get one heck of a turn-out!! :lol:


Hi
I have a police woman , bunny rabbit , puss in boots , Mrs Santa or a few more.
I used to work in a pub and did fancy dress EVERY year for new year and Christmas Eve , so which one do you think?
Sarah


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but where is Awesome? And can we get our own cars on the rolling road & how much $$$$?

Dave


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > what fancy dress will you be wearing? If its sexy nurse or copper I bet you'll get one heck of a turn-out!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have a exact date for this yet :?:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Do you have a exact date for this yet :?:


28th and 29th Dec. Y U no lisen cloff ears :lol:

"The dates would be, Thursday 28th and Friday 29th December. "


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

les said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a exact date for this yet :?:
> ...


  Would be I am working both of them  and New Yeats Eve [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## coupe_mania29 (Sep 4, 2006)

is this still going ahead????


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Guys
The event will be over 2 days Thursday 28th December and Friday 29th December
Give us a call on 0161 7760777 option1 to get the cars booked in
We are hoping to get some suppliers down who can then answer questions for you and help in any way possible
We are hoping too for some fun and games happening to with some prizes available
This is also open to other forums and I am here on my day off to get some organisation started with this
If you want to ask any more questions please feel free to ask , but we can get ANY car on the rolling road and give it a power run
Â£35.00 all in for the 2WD or Â£45.00 all in for the 4WD
Hope that helps
Sarah


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

thehornster said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


Oh I didnt know you wanted the skirt THAT long 
Sarah


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

coupe_mania29 said:


> is this still going ahead????


Yeah but you won't be there on the 29th now will you. Shhhhhhh :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


You need a new job Andy, thats sh1te!


----------



## RichT (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi
I might call in on the 29th as I am looking into a Milltek exhaust.
Cheers
Rich


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
We are getting the names down now for the rolling road
So if you can give me a call on 0161 7760777 and press option 1 to get your name down
That way we can get a bit of organisation done
I can confirm that we have some suppliers coming down , they will be bringing a few bits and bobs too to hand out on the day.
I will be doing a fun quiz too so get your names down
Sarah


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

How much interest has there been for this?

How many slots still available?

You could do with adding a role call to your first post Sarah :wink: Oh, and add the dates too: had to look through the posts to find them.


----------



## oldmouldy (May 18, 2006)

hi all there at awsome . this crimble meet will it include any new fantastic cheep deals on parts , im looking at a a good few tunning goodies for the car


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

If anyone is interested I'm going to be popping along to Awesome in Manchester either late today or tomorrow to get an APR trial put on the car and to have a look around/discuss mods.

PM me or post a reply if you fancy meeting up over there and we can arrange a time.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Leg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


4 days on 8 days off Rich I will survive m8


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

Just an update to say this is on, now as we speak in fact.

Today and tomorrow, Â£35 all in for the RR 2wd Â£45 all in for 4wd

And yes theres a few special offers, pop in and see


----------



## awesomeade (Jun 22, 2004)

oh and sarah's wearing her policewoman outfit


----------



## Dave_225Roadster (Mar 22, 2006)

Went up today for the APR trial - and wow! It's pretty fast.

I find it much more noticeable than the Revo trial that I had a short while ago. Can't seem to change the gears fast enough! Just my personal opinion though.

Worth a visit just to see Sarah in a poliewomans uniform.

Dave


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Went up today for the APR trial - and wow! It's pretty fast.
> 
> I find it much more noticeable than the Revo trial that I had a short while ago. Can't seem to change the gears fast enough! Just my personal opinion though.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave
Thanks for that :? 
Nice to know you like the trial , so you will be back then?
You should be here today to see what I am wearing too 
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> You should be here today to see what I am wearing too
> Sarah


I would be if I didnt have to work


----------



## Stouffer (Nov 2, 2005)

Dave_225Roadster said:


> Went up today for the APR trial - and wow! It's pretty fast.
> 
> I find it much more noticeable than the Revo trial that I had a short while ago. Can't seem to change the gears fast enough! Just my personal opinion though.
> 
> ...


Did you take any photos ? Of Sarah I mean, not the RR trial 

I would have gone myself, but I've been in work the past two days


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Stouffer said:


> Dave_225Roadster said:
> 
> 
> > Went up today for the APR trial - and wow! It's pretty fast.
> ...


http://www.briskoda.net/forums/awesome- ... ays/68302/
Quick pic there , with a friend
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AwesomeSarah said:


> http://www.briskoda.net/forums/awesome- ... ays/68302/
> Quick pic there , with a friend
> Sarah


You have to log on to use the site


----------



## Stouffer (Nov 2, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Stouffer said:
> 
> 
> > Dave_225Roadster said:
> ...


NICE ! I'm very jealous of your friend 

sTTouf.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh I am sorry
It was not me who posted it either
I will see if I can get the guy who posted it to email it to me so I can put it up for you
I am also sat here with a Mrs Clause suit on too , I must be mad :roll: 
Sarah


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

:? [smiley=toilet.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Cant you give us a twirl :lol: :lol:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dam and blast. I couldnt get there on the Thursday was hoping my car would be ready for Friday PM but no such luck [smiley=sick2.gif] Sorry Sarah [smiley=bigcry.gif]

PS is that the new Telson spoiler you are holding esp for d1ck heads or for no spoiler TTs:roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

les said:


> esp for d1ck heads or for no spoiler TTs:roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Les
Wondered where you was :? 
Sorry you could not make it , we had a blast really
As for my little (  ) friend , he had to go back home :lol: 
Was a great couple of days , and yes I was kept very busy

Next time Les and I will not settle for no  even if it is only for a brew

Take care mate and happy new year to you too

Sarah


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

more pics, more pics, we want more pics!


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Thankfully there was not many  pics about
We had a laugh though and there was none at all of me in the Mrs Clause get up 
Sarah


----------

